# Ridgid R4512 Table Saw Review



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw. Excellent job with the review. I'd bet with the blade spinning at full speed that runout wouldn't have been a concern during cuts, but your improvement method is pretty straight forward and certainly doesn't hurt anything. Glad to see you've upgraded the blade. If you ever get to the point where you think you might want a new fence, the Delta T2 is ~ $150 and is pretty well regarded….offset that with $75-$100 you might get for your stock fence, and it's a fairly inexpensive upgrade.

Enjoy!


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

Great review Jeremy. Most of what I like to know about before buying stuff. After reading it I might have gone to 3 stars because some of the problems are so important to a good ts. But its your call. Btw, when adjusting the fence either make sure its totally dead on or bowing out at the far end a thousandth or two. Had a few scary kick backs when I got my first ts and the fence had about 10 thousandths bow in. Did you adjust the trunnions to be aligned with the miter slots? Another real pain in the neck but should be the first adjustment before doing anything else. Again, thanks for the review.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

That blade runout is due to the shoulder of the arbor not perfectly ground perpendicular to the shaft.
I becomes a real issue when using a set of Dado blades. They will cut oversize.
gko is right on when aligning the fence. Make sure it moves away from the blade at the back by .002/.005. Kickback is a terrible, dangerous thing.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

well done. much appreciated. I have been looking at this saw for the same reasons you mention. I can't justify the big boy saws on my hobbyist budget. But we do need tools that cut true. This R4512 seems to be a good compromise. My friend, a serious 30 year woodworker, has one and has never complained about his.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice review.i have this saw.its been accurate for several months now.a good choice for the hobbyist.jeff.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review.


----------



## firehouse (Oct 4, 2010)

I HAVE THE TS3650 RIDGID THE OLDER MODEL WITH CAST IRON WINGS WHAT A GREAT SAW YOU WILL LOVE IT. MERRYCHRISTMAS--- FIREHOUSE


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the 3650 also.
Out of the box perfect.
Never looked back.


----------



## paulnwa (May 22, 2011)

Good review. However, I have a question regarding the casters. I have the Model 4511 with the Herculift mobile base. It is designed with a cam lock mechanism that locks the casters down when you depress the lift pedal.

I have looked at the Model 4512 and it looks like it has a much simpler cam lift/ locking mechanism. I have read on the Ridgid forum that it is possible to install the pedal linkage on your saw backwards, such that it won't adequately lift the saw or lock it in place. You might take a look at your installation. I think there is information about this on the Ridgid forum. I can't believe they wouldn't have a feature to lock the casters in the lifted position. This review seems to confirm this: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2020


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I am looking at this saw very seriously for a second shop at a vacation house. Thanks ever so much for the review. It is still top in the running, since the second shop won't get as much use. At home I have…....an ancient, 20 year old Delta Contractors saw which has never…...meaning never…..needed alignment with the slots. It is still in perfect alignment as purchased. I have a Vega fence on it which has been great.

But now, I think this saw is probably my best bet for the vacation house….....

Thanks.


----------



## hafassartist (Nov 12, 2011)

Same as firehouse and Jim C said.


----------



## anothernomad (Dec 25, 2011)

I have the craftsman version of this saw. For me it is my first real ts. So far I love it. My complaint is the fence. I am always taking the fence off the saw, so I have to readjust when i put it back on. Something else that I ran into was trying to make a zero clearance throat plate to fit flush and stay down. It has a recess about 3/16 which is a pain. I am only a beginner woodworker so it may be my lack of skill. But I am to the point that i am just going to buy the throat plate. I am very happy with the saw though and would recommend it to anyone who is learning.


----------



## JaceAlan (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with Paul about the Casters. I bought this saw a few weeks ago (and am very pleased with it). The casters lock in the up position for me which makes for very easy maneuvering. Hopefully he's right and you just have it backwards. Very good review and I completely agree with your major points. Thanks for the review!

By the way, I made a flip-up out-feed table for mine and posted it here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57764


----------



## 6744 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just started to assemble my R4512 last night after bringing it home on Monday. I found, after struggling for an hour by trying to follow the instructions, that it was easier to mount the two axles in the base, and then mount the casters and tie bar. Much easier to handle and the casters go on easily after the axles are mounted.


----------



## jrickard (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I was looking at this saw for the last two weeks. I am a really really new at wood working and wanted to start a shop. I like how this saw is not super big. I am still debating on this table saw or a table top saw. I have the room for it. I am kind of going into this whole wood working blind I never grew up with it or spent time with it. If any of you guys would tell a new comer to get a saw would you guys say the table saw or table top saw. I plan on doing shelves and stuff around the house. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrads on your new saw and use it in good health! Jrickard, if you are going to be doing basic carpentry/home improvement projects the Bosch TS with the gravity stand is a nice saw. I have an older model and it always did me well and mobility is great. The newer models have some very nice features. Also, a contractor friend of mine has the Dewalt model with the rack and pinion fence. He swears by it. A saw with a riving knife system is something to look at. I upgraded to a Craftman 22124 I found on CS. Do your research and good luck.

Cheers, Jack


----------



## jrickard (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Wookie!


----------



## BJF (Jan 3, 2012)

You said the saw was pretty heavy… when it was coming out of the box, how heavy was the largest piece? I ask because my shop is in the basement and I have these incredibly steep, narrow stairs and getting anything over 50 pounds down there is a nightmare. I nearly dropped my drill press. I'm thinking of getting this table saw and probably taking all the parts out of the box in the front yard and then hauling them up the front steps then down the basement steps. Can the largest piece on this thing be moved by one person? Thanks for the great review, btw, I think I've all but decided which one to get, but for the issue of getting it in.


----------



## kommon_sense (Dec 28, 2011)

BJF,

This would not be a 1 man job. Its a lot of weight to risk losing control of by yourself. I purchased the R4512 a week or so ago. It is 266 lbs, and nearly all of the weight is in the top portion meaning the cast-iron tabletop, top orange cabinet and motor assembly. Those are all pre-assembled in the box. So it is going to be a chore getting it down your steps. If possible, you might be able to turn the whole box on its side and slide it down the steps. Or build a simple sled…


----------



## BJF (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Kommon sense for the input. I may have to go for a smaller model of table saw. I've seen the box for this saw I can picture it crashing down the stairs.


----------



## kommon_sense (Dec 28, 2011)

2 or 3 people letting it slide down the steps while holding a rope should get the job done without anyone stuck at the bottom. The box is very sturdy and well packed. You can make it happen if you are determined enough


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great review. I really liked that you used the first paragraph to put things in the context of your experience and expectations.

Enjoy the new saw!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the great review. I am looking for a saw to replace the little Ryobi I have used for the last 6 years. Space is a major concern, the fact that this one has a good caster system is a big plus.

CtL


----------



## Brstolper (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey all..new the LJ site! Great review Jeremy! I just purchased the R4512 based off this & other good reviews and can't wait to start cutting soon.

Brad


----------



## oneeyejak (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi guys. I just now joined the site because I was looking for reviews on the Menards Masterforce tablesaw. I've recently discovered that it was similar to this Ridgid R4512 which Jemery is providing his reviews on. However, I am not able to see his story for some reason. All I am seeing is the photo.

I was greatly interested what was said about the runout of the blade flange. My saw has excessive blade vibration. So much so that I have a blade stiffener on order which is due in soon.

So, can anyone help me to see Jeremy's review?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*oneeyejak*

I don't see his story either, so it is something with the post, not you.

Click on the "15 reviews total" at the top of the page for all reviews of this saw. You will see that "TheRookieJer" review does not show any summary there either. He may have deleted his review, which is his privilege.

I have this saw, purchased about a year ago for my vacation home shop. It has no vibration of significance. I suspect there is something amiss with your saw, or the blade. Did you put on a different blade?. I am running Diablo blades on my saw in La Conner. The blade that comes with the saw is always suspect. I can't even remember if it came with a blade, so that may not be the issue. In any case, Freund Diablo blades are excellent for the money, and I use them on my RAS here at the home shop as well.

Hope you find a solution to the problem, but vibration should not be an issue out of the box.

Best of luck with your problem….......


----------

